# slipped and fell today



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

I don't get it cleve, in the first post you lamented the fact that Americans have are very litigious (to be polite)

Then in the same post you consider a lawsuit?


How about this......., Watch where you are walking. ....... For frig sakes, you slipped and fell get over it.

*edit* I am glad you didn't get hurt:thumbsup:


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

I don't support pursuing litigation all the time, and I think nothing will become of this incident.

But it gives me a better understanding of why people should sue, and maybe if I had the time, I should as well.

1. I walk into a store with a polished white linoleum floor and I'm not able to see that the floor is wet.

2. I fall on my ass, actually on my side, then roll to my back and keep on rolling and get up.

3. There is no warning that the floor is wet.

4. The store blames the cleaning company.

5. The store's insurance company isn't interested unless I sue them.

What do I want? I want someone to tell me they are sorry it happened and they are going to take measures to make sure it doesn't happen again, such as not cleaning the floor during business hours, putting up a warning sign or roping off the area, etc.

What is going to happen regarding me? Absolutely nothing?

What is going to happen with the store? They'll just keep on doing it like this until someone really gets hurt.

I was telling a coworker who is an attorney this story and she explained to me that the cleaning company, as I knew, is a way to distance themselves (the store) from liability. Secondly, you don't put up any warning signs because this would be admitting that you know a danger exists.

So everyone has it pretty well figured out.

I don't get the insurance company. If it were my insurance company and they knew I had a "vicious dog", they would be cancelling me very quickly. Here they don't care about the company's policies and who knows, maybe they even helped with the strategy of a cleaning service and no warning signs.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

cleveman said:


> I don't support pursuing litigation all the time, and I think nothing will become of this incident.
> 
> But it gives me a better understanding of why people should sue, and maybe if I had the time, I should as well.
> 
> ...


The same reason you don't put a sign on your gate that says warning guard dog, because then your admitting you have a vicious dog. So it went from negligence to gross negligence because you not only knew your dog bites your intentions are to have your dog bite an intruder.


----------



## jb08668 (Nov 18, 2013)

Thats Bad try to avoid mistakes and be safe, hope you are doing fine now.


----------

